# 1939 C Model Schwinn



## Schwinn lover (May 19, 2018)

I'm fairly new here & have fun with buying & building old bikes.
I bought this frame & wanted a nice daily rider. Some pictures will remind some of you cabers whom sold me parts,,, so here is what I started with


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 20, 2018)

Seat & Frame turned out nice,,, then I started to search for more parts. Slowly parts start showing up seat post & stem, Forks & truss rods.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 24, 2018)

After deciding on building my wheels I bought hubs & spokes drop center rims & started to lace up the wheels. Bought sprocket, cranks, chain guard all from Cabers on this site. Well here take a look a the pics


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 24, 2018)

Ok enough on the story of building a nice decent rider here it is completed


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 25, 2018)

Now there is one particular favorite item which I like & looks really nice is,,,,, the special custom reflector Dave sold on this site.


----------



## Sven (May 26, 2018)

Sweet ride!! Looks brand new!


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 1, 2018)

Beautiful!. Nice job on the seat, too.


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 1, 2018)

Too true!


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jun 2, 2018)

Looks great man, nice work!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks  guys, I' now working a 1936 Schwinn C model
Posted in Classic balloners section


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 4, 2018)

Early fall weather is just around the corner. Added a light for evening cruising around the neighborhood.


----------



## REC (Oct 5, 2018)

Holy crap - I almost didn't recognize the bike!! Beautiful job on the re-do. 
REC


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 7, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 27, 2018)

Awesome , great job !


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 28, 2018)

Enjoy your "new" old ride! Looks great!


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> View attachment 813588View attachment 813587 Ok enough on the story of building a nice decent rider here it is completed




Question.....you showed the original seat in one of the first pix pre-restoration..
Once completed the Mesinger saddle all of a sudden had a TROXEL chassis
bolted up?
  a big Why?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 29, 2018)

IDK? Guess I posted the wrong seat? I had  2 projects being built at the time a 39 & 36 both C model Scwhinn's here is the 36


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 29, 2018)

This pic might be better  ,,, Idk


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 29, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> IDK? Guess I posted the wrong seat? I had  2 projects being built at the time a 39 & 36 both C model Scwhinn's here is the 36View attachment 891876





there ya go!  That one has the correct chassis and top

The blue bike has a Troxel chassis but a messenger pan for some reason
both should be mes


----------

